# New 301Bq



## fig426 (Sep 28, 2014)

I have no clue if I'm posting in the right spot or not, but I just got my new 2015 301bq home yesterday. I went from a 29' Thor ACE Class A to the camper because I didn't drive the A at all. I'd just park and camp for a week or so a few times a year. So I went to the camper, and have some adjusting to do but am excited about it. I've had to fix a few things already but have pretty much gotten it packed with all my gear. Wish me luck. I'll be picking your brains for info in no time.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Wise choice going with the 301BQ! Enjoy!

Todd


----------



## fig426 (Sep 28, 2014)

Thanks you guys. A few things on the upgrade list over the winter are slide toppers, a backup camera, reverse lights, fix the water problem with the shower water running outside the edges of the tub, connect the 2 grey tanks to one another, and I'm sure a few other odds and ends.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

fig426 said:


> Thanks you guys. A few things on the upgrade list over the winter are slide toppers, a backup camera, reverse lights, fix the water problem with the shower water running outside the edges of the tub, connect the 2 grey tanks to one another, and I'm sure a few other odds and ends.


Feel free to check out the mods I did to our 301BQ...just follow the link in my signature.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome to Outbackers and good luck with the 3011BQ!!


----------



## fig426 (Sep 28, 2014)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Thanks you guys. A few things on the upgrade list over the winter are slide toppers, a backup camera, reverse lights, fix the water problem with the shower water running outside the edges of the tub, connect the 2 grey tanks to one another, and I'm sure a few other odds and ends.


Feel free to check out the mods I did to our 301BQ...just follow the link in my signature.
[/quote]
Well tonight is the 1st time using it. I wanted to get a night in before winter to see how well it all works. Its 40 degrees out so let's hope for the best.


----------

